# Advice on taking deca and winstrol together.



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

im going to be taking-deca 200mg a week

winstrol-25 mg a day.

can i mix these togther in same injection as would save on injections sites if not, what size needle should i use for winstrol, can i use a smaller size?

also do i need to do a pct? if so what should i take and on what weeks?

thanks guys!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

The injectible Winstrol needs to be done EOD whereas Deca you can get away with once or twice a week.

If this your first course? And why you wanting to run Deca and Winstrol together? What you do you want gain from this?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you male?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Agree with TS.

You can mix them but if the Winny is water based then I personally suggest you don't as it can get messy in the syringe if air gets in and can become painful when seperating in the muscle.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

yes im male 37 yrs old been training 3 yrs Ive done dianabol tablets before and used deca once.i want to cut a bit and want some bulk with out all the water retention. i would aslo like help i lossing this little bit of fat around mid rife.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Your goals are not really logical, pick one of them

Then see your source, ask why he has sold you that course.

Either

Add test to the DECA

Add test to the winny

Run the former for 12 weeks test 11 DECA, PCT 3 weeks later

or the latter 8 weeks test

then weeks 5-10 winny

then run PCT

winstrol at 50mg every day and however much you feel is applicable after researching. Whoever is supplying you the gear needs shooting as this will be the second crap course...dont do it


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

well i havent got the winny yet but do have the deca and some dianabol tablets.

do you think i should drop the winny and just take the above?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

shaylor said:


> well i havent got the winny yet but do have the deca and some dianabol tablets.
> 
> do you think i should drop the winny and just take the above?


No, I dont think you should take either from your posts so far but if you have a good read around you may find some help

DECA alone, certainly not

Dbol with DECA, yes but its not ideal here


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Find some sustanon and then you got a much better course. Every course I have done except the current one has been deca and sust and I gained really well. Just found as I have gotten older the Deca hits the nuts harder.

Sort your diet and cardio out and the fat loss will come. Winny will only harden your muscle up not melt the fat away.


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2008)

winny needs to be shot ed imo and its just a waste at eod .

test only cycle will do wonders for you

weeks 1-12 500mgs test e every week

nolva/clomid pct 20/20/20/20............100/50/50/20


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Yep, you'll appreciate the test in a cycle more than taking winny and deca.


----------



## Vemar (Jan 14, 2008)

trow the deca away, it will make you watery and will make your recovery hard. Go for a test e only cycle, or you can add winny to it.


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2008)

deca and winny is a horibble horibble cycle .grab yourself 20ml test e 50 20mg nolva tabs 50 50mgs clomid tabs .

when you have these come back and post and we will help you


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Vemar said:


> trow the deca away, it will make you watery and will make your recovery hard. Go for a test e only cycle, or you can add winny to it.


I have never found Deca to make me watery? Dianabol easily but deca I'd say you diet is more at fault.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

bro....i think a very important rule to remember and its not complicated science...is to never mix an oil with water based or alcohol based steroids!!!

simply if you mix say for e.g cooking oil with water....what happens?????

do not do this....can be serious...all the usual syptoms and more can result from this ....remember the deca...is a depot and needs a large muscle to be deposited and slow release over a few weeks...so your gluteal muscle or leg muscles are the best choice,using your green or blue needles which have enough length and diameter to let your larger molecules of the deca oil to pass through into your muscle...with your winstrol...it is i believe a water/alcohol based substance....this means that an orange insulin needle can be used...in more sitely areas...such as shoulders,triceps,calves,biceps etc....small muscle groups because its a quick acting solution....this way you will avoid mixing the two solutions and avoid the problems associated....so you have different injection sites whilst avoiding the two coming into contact!!!!

be very careful what your freinds tell you and what you read...sometimes its not always quantum physics to work out a solution to your dilemma...hope this helps!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

also your deca...dependant on your weight and experience of training...and also your knowledge and experience with steroid cycles....should be good for weekly injections of up to 2ml into one muscle grooup unless your a very advanced bodybuilder with very large hypertrophied muscle size!!!

i believe deca durabolin or nandrolone is available at 100mg/1ml....if you are a beginner i would not try to go for excess amounts...stick to 2ml-3ml per week...as for the winstrol every other day or more advanced users everyday...rotating sites for injection....hope this helps...i'm sure there is much similar advice to this anywhere....if you relly want to get the ratio right...normally,i think its about 2mg per pound of bodyweight for amounts!!!

i'm going on previous citings but i'm very sure this is 90% correct!!!

take care with your steroids...always train for a good year to two years or better still push yourself to the very limit of your potential naturally before you consider using steroids to obtain the best size,strength and qulaity physique!!!!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Right mate dont do a cycle wtihout test there especially looking at your past cycles. Run test e weeks 1-10 dosed at 250-500mg ew. Simple.


----------



## shaylor (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice. i am tempted to take the d bol and deca as its up stairs but think i will follow what u have all said. so i need to get test e and nolva and clomid for pct. ok

will post again when have this. thanks again.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> also your deca...dependant on your weight and experience of training...and also your knowledge and experience with steroid cycles....should be good for weekly injections of up to 2ml into one muscle grooup unless your a very advanced bodybuilder with very large hypertrophied muscle size!!!
> 
> i believe deca durabolin or nandrolone is available at 100mg/1ml....if you are a beginner i would not try to go for excess amounts...stick to 2ml-3ml per week...as for the winstrol every other day or more advanced users everyday...rotating sites for injection....hope this helps...i'm sure there is much similar advice to this anywhere....if you relly want to get the ratio right...normally,i think its about 2mg per pound of bodyweight for amounts!!!
> 
> ...


Please be careful when quoting ml's specially if it's a beginner to steroids. I know you can get Deca as low as 25mg/ml and 50mg/ml but the average UGL provides 200mg/ml that I have seen.

Dont need to confuse the chaps and he ends up shooting 600mg per week on his first course.


----------

